# Zebralight anodizing quality



## Swoosh (May 15, 2014)

I recently bought a H602w. But I'm not impressed by the anodizing quality.
Is this always so mediocre?

The lower part of the tube seems to be almost good, but further to the head it looks like the layer is ultrathin and is dull/whitish/lightgrey. Also the head does not have total equel finish.


----------



## kj2 (May 15, 2014)

Zebralight does have some issues to get the anodizing right.


----------



## Lord Muzzy (May 28, 2014)

The finish on my H600 mkii is also terrible and at the price they charge it is not good enough.
I have contacted zebralight over the issue and am awaiting their reply which I will post.


----------



## Derek Dean (May 30, 2014)

This seems to be a recent occurrence. In the past, their anodizing has been first rate, but it seems their quality control has been slipping of late.


----------



## fridgemagnet (May 30, 2014)

Hard anodizing is grey, and isn't always uniform in color, it does vary some.
Less tough anodizing is the prettier sort, and comes in many colors.


----------



## ThreeStripes (Jun 27, 2014)

fridgemagnet said:


> Hard anodizing is grey, and isn't always uniform in color, it does vary some.
> Less tough anodizing is the prettier sort, and comes in many colors.



I can echo the above comments having experienced what a quality, shot-peened and mil-spec hard anodized finish looks like on automotive components. The finish definitely varied ever so-slightly from component to component (even on the same part), however the final finish was incredibly robust and durable. 

Ditto on the less tough anodizings being 'prettier'. You could always strip the housing and send the metal shell to a quality coatings company if it's a keeper headlamp.


----------



## Stefano (Jun 27, 2014)

All copies I have are very well finished.

The only exception SC600w L2 bought a few months ago. 
It has a large stain on the head.

(Translate with Google)


----------



## Jonker (Jul 29, 2014)

Was looking for a headlamp for camping. Just put in 2 solid weeks of research on headlamps after initial interest in a Black Diamond Storm or Spot. Then discovered all the talk about Zebralights so after exhaustive research, settled on the H52Fw. Despite several reports of faulty Zebralights I thought the volume of positive reports justified placing an order. Well, I can report my H52Fw, purchased direct from Zebralight, arrived yesterday, within 1 week or ordering.
I put in a AA alkaline battery, turned it on. Nothing. Then tried another of the same battery. Eventually it turned on when I held the button down. The distress beacon worked, and I also got 1 flash when I did the battery check.
After that, when turned on the light wouldn't stay on. Swapped in other batteries...nothing. Bought fresh batteries today and re-tested. Nothing. Confirms my worst fears of rumoured Zebralight reliability or perhaps quality control.
Very disappointing and most unimpressed. I have emailed about a replacement but wondering that's an astute option. I am not happy to pay any further shipping costs for a replacement. They do have a refund policy which I am seriously considering. Any thoughts? What are the chances I am going to be sent another dud?


----------



## markr6 (Jul 29, 2014)

Jonker said:


> Was looking for a headlamp for camping. Just put in 2 solid weeks of research on headlamps after initial interest in a Black Diamond Storm or Spot. Then discovered all the talk about Zebralights so after exhaustive research, settled on the H52Fw. Despite several reports of faulty Zebralights I thought the volume of positive reports justified placing an order. Well, I can report my H52Fw, purchased direct from Zebralight, arrived yesterday, within 1 week or ordering.
> I put in a AA alkaline battery, turned it on. Nothing. Then tried another of the same battery. Eventually it turned on when I held the button down. The distress beacon worked, and I also got 1 flash when I did the battery check.
> After that, when turned on the light wouldn't stay on. Swapped in other batteries...nothing. Bought fresh batteries today and re-tested. Nothing. Confirms my worst fears of rumoured Zebralight reliability or perhaps quality control.
> Very disappointing and most unimpressed. I have emailed about a replacement but wondering that's an astute option. I am not happy to pay any further shipping costs for a replacement. They do have a refund policy which I am seriously considering. Any thoughts? What are the chances I am going to be sent another dud?



I never had a problem other than greenish tints on SC52w. I'd give them another chance. When I returned some, I usually got a response within 2 days, and a refund within a day of them receiving the return. No questions asked.

Such great lights. I currently have six of their lights and headlamps and couldn't be happier. I hate to hear of all the issues...it's always something


----------



## nanucq (Aug 1, 2014)

Never had a problem with Zebra anodizing quality, my only concern is the color variation 
Here is my Zebra family:

H52W / SC52 / SC80 / H600W / SC600 MkI v2


----------



## markr6 (Aug 1, 2014)

I really like the newer, dark dray color. I sold my last ZL with the olive color. Not bad, but these look much nicer IMO. Black would be nice too. Here's my 3 newest Zebralights, all pretty consistent.


----------



## leggera16 (Nov 1, 2014)

I just got the Sc600 l2 from flashohalics uk. One side is matt grey and the other a kind of brushed see through bronze that looks like someone scrubbed half of it off with a wire brush. Thats a poor show for 90 quid (asking price).


----------



## leggera16 (Nov 5, 2014)

_



Originally Posted by *kj2* 


Could you post a photo?

_So the supplier says all their stock is like this but will be getting some new ones in soon that may or may not be the same. Their sales image is a gorgeous olive green but I really didnt care what colour it was I just wanted it to look new and uniform all over, not 50/50.

Is there any other uk suppliers of this that may have cleaner examples?

My phones camera isnt very good at picking up detail but where the light catches you can get an idea. Its like the plating is half as thick on one side and looks grey from the left and kinda brown/bronze from the right.

It also has a few light scratches in the paint and a little chip down to the metal on the front lip as if the plating is really soft/not set. If this happened in a padded cardboard box it will be a fuzzy lump of corroded aluminium after a year of walks by the sea.

If this was a £40 light I wouldnt be too fussed but over 80 quid seems a bit high for an item that looks used from day one.

Press Ctrl and - to zoom out and see two sides in one screen for easier comparison.









































Theres really thin looking bits in the deep grooves like my first bmx spray job lol​


----------



## kj2 (Nov 5, 2014)

I too have lines at the head. Coating is almost everywhere the same on the head/body. The tailcap is darker though.


----------



## leggera16 (Nov 5, 2014)

I have no experience with metal coating but its as if it sat in the tank and it only got a good coat on the side facing up lol. I just want one that looks uniform like every picture on google images. Iv asked the main zebralight.com people what shade and quality their current stock is. Maybe Il just order from them instead.

If I ever get a refund. Funny how emails go dead when you get to that point in a conversation with someone. (ok item has been refunded but has conveniently not mentioned the return postage cost which was agreed to be refunded). Will chase that further tomorrow as they arnt replying and Im off out. (return postage refunded too)

I just hope his new supply looks like, you know a £90 tiny torch


----------



## leggera16 (Nov 22, 2014)

Just bought an Olight S20l2 baton and for £30 I think its amazing. Unfortunately the ebay supplier had no idea all new stock is smo reflectors. So its a tad tighter and a shade whiter than my ideal beam (5500 guesstimate) but I think the value offsets that.

It also looks way more than 550 lumens for the first 10 mins. 3 days delivery from another country too.


----------

